# Insane pricing?



## Jim (Dec 29, 2015)

It's been a few years since I have purchased a baitcaster, but I scored an $80 Basspro card from my co-workers and was looking at buying a pitching/flipping reel. 

I cannot believe the prices for some of these reels. Close to and over $300? Not for me! :lol: 

Also I noticed Basspro does not have any Daiwa reels for sale on their site? What is up with that?


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 29, 2015)

If you think that's insane, try pricing a bamboo fly rod. Over a thousand dollars for some of them.
:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 29, 2015)

Go with the basspro pro qualifier line - great reel for the money


----------



## -CN- (Dec 29, 2015)

Abu Garcia Silver Max. 
$60.
Black Max.
$50.
You don't have to spend $300 to get a great reel.


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 29, 2015)

Even better- the BPS extreme low profiles are on clearance 
https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Low-Profile-Baitcast-Reel/product/1406210641352/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT

They've got a full aluminum machined frame as opposed to the graphite of the Abu's in that price range


----------



## Wyatt (Dec 30, 2015)

All my baitcasters are silvermax. I've got 2 smax2's while the other 4 are smax3's. I'm rough on my equipment but these have held up great.... Much better than my poles.


----------

